# A Navy SEAL's devoted dog



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Navy SEAL's devoted dog

Just read this in the news :frown:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

saw this earlier...nothing like a man's best friend
sooo touching


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

How sad and touching.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I saw that yesterday and immediately thought to post it here! (But work internet was SO slow so I couldn't be bothered trying haha)

It's such a sad and touching story  dog's really are just so loyal and loving, it breaks my heart to think how lost that poor dog would be now (and obviously sad for the family members too!). It's things like this that really prove how similar dogs are to humans, in terms of relationships etc


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Saw this earlier today at work and kept it together, but just cried my eyes out now. Who says dogs don't feel? How touching, and what a tribute to that young man to have such a devoted canine friend.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Things like that crash are what makes my life so nerve wracking sometimes. With Nick being in the Navy I worry. But my boys are all set because they still have me. But this really does open your eyes to the fact that we all need to make sure we have someone to take care of our dogs should something happen to us.


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

powerful is all i can say about that. and to think some people say things like...."oh they are just dogs"....when will people understand it is soooo beyond that and the connection between a human and its dog is unreplacable and remarkable. Then again those making those comments would never have a dog drop at their casket and sigh.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Jim Valvano said you should find something everyday that inspires you enough to bring you to tears....

I got my quota for today.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I will only say one thing as this is such a powerful story, dog spelled backwards is god!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

that may be one of the most amazing and powerful photos I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm in tears, the power of a dog's love and devotion is so powerful. RIP to all of those who have died serving our country.


----------

